# hadn't or didn't have



## AnthonyBCN

Всем привет!
Кто поможет:

He *hadn't *a bicycle.
He* didn't has* a bicycle.

Коков смысл перевода? или обозначает тоже самое.

Спасибо.


----------



## Slavianophil

Только "He didn't ha*ve".*

По смыслу - одно и то же. Есть ли какая-то стилистическая разница - пусть ответят носители языка.


----------



## Maroseika

Сдается мне, что hadn't a bicycle вообще неверно, т.к. в этом случае глагол не в модальной функции, а значит, не может сочетаться с not: he had no bicycle.


----------



## sokol

AnthonyBCN said:


> He *hadn't  *a bicycle.
> He* didn't have* a bicycle.


"hadn't" - Это неверно. Правильно: "He had no bicycle." Это верно - см. ниже.
Я думаю, что нет разницы на английском языке - см. Wiki: past tense. 
Возможно, "had no" немного сильнее - я не знаю.

[Excuse my Russian, I rephrase in English to make sure there's no misunderstanding: both English phrases are simple past and should mean the same, but it is possible that "had no" is slightly stronger in connotations than "didn't have" - while "hadn't" is wrong - it isn't: see below.]​


----------



## elephas

AnthonyBCN said:


> Всем привет!
> Кто поможет:
> 
> He *hadn't *a bicycle.
> He* didn't has* a bicycle.
> 
> Коков смысл перевода? или обозначает тоже самое.
> 
> Спасибо.


Первое - против грамматики, второе - за. Первое выражение нуждается в правке - либо там слово выпало, либо изначально неправильно. Для деталей нужен контекст и intention.


----------



## palomnik

Slavianophil said:


> Только "He didn't ha*ve".*
> 
> По смыслу - одно и то же.


 
Я согласен. Разница лежит в том, что "He hadn't a bicycle" кажется более старомодным, чем "He didn't have a bicycle.".


----------



## Maroseika

То есть раньше такая форма была правильной?


----------



## elephas

palomnik said:


> Я согласен. Разница лежит в том, что "He hadn't a bicycle" кажется более старомодным, чем "He didn't have a bicycle.".


actually it sounds kind of Shakespearean, harking to his famous "How poor are they that have not patience" and alike.


----------



## Ptak

sokol said:


> Я думаю, что нет разницы на *в* английском языке


The rest in Russian is okay.


----------



## sokol

Maroseika said:


> То есть раньше такая форма была правильной?


Yes, it is obviously correct - as confirmed by two native speakers.
(It still sounds odd to me - see the "Shakespearean" remark of elephas: that's probably it, just old fashioned ... and sorry, I'm just not competent enough to write this in Russian. )


----------



## AnthonyBCN

He hadn't a bicycle. He *isn't had *a bicycle.
He* didn't have* a bicycle.

Вот так правильно? И всётаки смысл перевода этих фраз?


----------



## sokol

AnthonyBCN said:


> He hadn't a bicycle. He *isn't had *a bicycle.
> He* didn't have* a bicycle.
> 
> Вот так правильно? И всётаки смысл перевода этих фраз?


Не, "He hadn't a bicycle" правильно - оправдание, пожалуйста, я исправлял - см. выше (и взносов palomnika и elephasa).


----------



## Forero

Мы могли бы сказать: "He hadn't a care", но, вероятно, не "He hadn't a bicycle".

"He hadn't a" означает нечто вроде "Он не имеет каких-либо вообще".


----------



## Holy Dinah

Привет!
Я тоже думаю, что _He hadn't a bicycle _вполне грамматическое предложение. Правда, что эта форма--старомодная, но она употребляется время от времени, особенно с существительными как sense (в смысле common sense), clue (в смысле idea), и idea (esp. "the least idea"). Examples:
- He hadn't even the sense to hide the evidence.
- I haven't the least idea what you're talking about / I haven't a clue what you mean.


----------



## AnthonyBCN

holy dinah said:


> Привет!
> Я тоже думаю, что _he hadn't a bicycle _вполне грамматическое предложение. Правда, что эта форма--старомодная, но она употребляется время от времени, особенно с существительными как sense (в смысле common sense), clue (в смысле idea), и idea (esp. "the least idea"). Examples:
> - he hadn't even the sense to hide the evidence.
> - i haven't the least idea what you're talking about / i haven't a clue what you mean.



Спасибо!!!


----------



## Forero

To me, emphasis on total lack is fitting for "He hadn't a care/a clue/the least idea/the sense to ...", but saying "He hadn't a bicycle" is like saying "He was totally without a bicycle of any kind."  It seems to put too much emphasis on the lack and hence is overdramatic.


----------



## Maroseika

Forero said:


> but saying "He hadn't a bicycle" is like saying "He was totally without a bicycle of any kind." It seems to put too much emphasis on the lack and hence is overdramatic.


 У него не были ни велосипеда.
У него не было ну буквально ни велосипединки. Ни единой.
Something like that, right?


----------



## Forero

Yes, my interpretation of "He hadn't a ..." is even more negative than "He had no ...", more like "He didn't have (even) a single ...."  It sounds odd with "bicycle" but fine with "care", "clue", etc.


----------



## palomnik

"He hadn't a bicycle" sounds very "1920's Midland Dialect", as one forero put it for an expression a while ago.  It is not wrong, but it does sound quaint, and to an American (like me) it sounds very British.


----------



## unawesome

maroseika said:


> У него не были ни велосипеда.
> У него не было ну буквально ни велосипединки. Ни единой.
> Something like that, right?



Сообщение не лишено изрядной доли юмора.


----------

